# Best Instrumental Album



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Here's a list of "classic" instrumental albums. Take your pick or add more............

Alot of "instrumental Albums" have sections or a tune or section with lyrics/ spoken word so is hard to find albums entirely instrumental- Zappa's are a case in point with most of his instrumental albums having excerpts of some sort except maybe shutupandplayyourguitar............. and some of his his classical stuff....


The Grand Wazoo - first track is a vocal but I would call it instrumental too and a fav.........


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Tough choice but I think it's gonna be Softmachine's Third this time instead of Zappa. The rest isn't really in the same league. Although I like Mahavishnu Orchestra but I've always found McLaughlin's playing somewhat lacking on the emotional side. Focus is nice at first but boring in the end where Softmachine and Zappa will never fail to grab you regardless of how many times you listen to them.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

there was another topic about non classical instrumental albums:
Your Favorite Non Classical Instrumental Albums


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

just voted for Michael Hedges-Aerial Boundaries on that one...


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't like the word "best", but a few favorites.

Sleep Dirt
National Health-Of Queues and Cures, there's one vocal, same for Softs Third.
Gong-Gazeuse


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't know any of the listed albums but it brings up memories. I had Mahavishnu Orchestra's Birds of Fire. Think that was instrumental.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Soft Machine 4 for me, although 3 is good too. Prefer Birds of Fire for Mahavishnu.

I would add Leg End and Western Culture by Henry Cow to the list.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

EdwardBast said:


> Soft Machine 4 for me, although 3 is good too. Prefer Birds of Fire for Mahavishnu.
> 
> I would add Leg End and Western Culture by Henry Cow to the list.


All good choices, like Henry Cow. Mahavishnu Orchestra - Birds of Fire is generally considered a fav by most, I've got a copy of The Inner Mounting Flame in my collection so put it up instead- I do struggle with John Mc's playing style thou....


----------



## Five and Dime (Jul 8, 2016)

Kraftwerk - Autobahn ??


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'd like to nominate Soft's third but Robert Wyatt sings on _Moon in June_. I'd pick _Fourth_ instead along with _The Inner Mounting Flame_, Miles's _Bitches Brew_, Tangerine Dream's _Phaedra_ and the Bar-Kays' _Soul Finger_ (if we can discount the group of kids shouting on the title track).


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I voted other, and not because I dislike the choices, I love (and own) each one. But because, not only do I think there are better choices by each artist, but because there are other albums, by other bands, that I would rate higher than some of the ones listed. 

For example:

I would rate "Apocalypse" by MO higher than "Inner Mounting Flame".
I would rate "Ommadawn" higher than "Tubular Bells".
I would rate "Moving Waves" higher than "Hamburger Concerto". (would the 2:42 minute song, Moving Waves disqualify it?)

But overall, I might consider the following higher than some of the choices in the poll:

"Di Terra" by Banco del Mutuo Soccorso.
"One of a Kind" by Bruford.
"Romantic Warrior" by Return to Forever.
"Gazeuse!" by Gong.

But I could also imagine considering albums by: Universe Zero, Weather Report, Henry Cow, Brand X, and others as my favorite.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Simon Moon said:


> I voted other, and not because I dislike the choices, I love (and own) each one. But because, not only do I think there are better choices by each artist, but because there are other albums, by other bands, that I would rate higher than some of the ones listed.
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...


Cool all good choices, my basis was listing some of my favs from my collection, into Weather Report at present almost listed one of their albums.. Was also going to put Waiting for Columbus Little Feet... Note I'm not a fan of Tubular Bells but put it there to see if it still gets a response there days


----------



## samsondale (Nov 22, 2013)

I voted other - Blow by Blow.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Back in the day I had a vinyl copy of Enigmatic Ocean by Jean Luc Ponty. Great instrumental album. More on the jazzy side though.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Univers Zero - _Ceux Du Dehors_ ... yeah, I know, but close enough.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Appears to be collectable, must blow the dust off the vinyl


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't think I could vote for any of the featured albums (possible exception of Tubular Bells), but there are many purely instrumental albums that certainly deserve to be high on any 'best of' list e.g:
The Enid - In the Region of the Summer Stars
Mike Oldfield - Ommadawn (and Incantations)
Tangerine Dream - Rubycon
Jean Michel Jarre - Equinoxe (better than Oxygene)


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Five and Dime said:


> Kraftwerk - Autobahn ??


Sometimes it's hard to agree what constitutes an instrumental album. Personally, I wouldn't class Autobahn as an instrumental album as it has some singing on it. Granted not much but still some.

PS. I havent played Focus' Hamburger Concerto or The Enid's In the Region of the Summer Stars, in years. Will have to revisit some Focus and The Enid (a band I've seen many times in the 80s, inparticular). I had all the Focus and The Enid stuff on vinyl (and now have it digitally).


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I voted for MO but there are other ones I prefer just thought I would vote for it since I like it the best on the list. I do like some instrumental Soft Machine but the impact of MO is pretty intense and made a bigger impression on me.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Mahavishnu Orchestra’s first album on this list. Their second overall


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

If Mahavishnu and Miles are within the parameters of this thread, then the first two Weather Report albums (_Weather Report_ and _I Sing the Body Electric_) have to on my list. Both are masterpieces. Not to mention Oregon's _Distant Hills_ and _Music of Another Present Era_.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Bo Hansson "Sagan Om Ringen" wipes the floor with all of those, Jimmeh.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Simon Moon said:


> I would rate "Apocalypse" by MO higher than "Inner Mounting Flame".
> I would rate "Ommadawn" higher than "Tubular Bells".
> I would rate "Moving Waves" higher than "Hamburger Concerto". (would the 2:42 minute song, Moving Waves disqualify it?)


Definitely. 
.....
Henry Cow "Leg End" is all-instrumental??? Dont fink so, Jimmeh.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

EdwardBast said:


> the first two Weather Report albums (_Weather Report_ and _I Sing the Body Electric_) have to on my list. Both are masterpieces. Not to mention Oregon's _Distant Hills_ and _Music of Another Present Era_.


You're not serious, are you?

That is all elevator-jazz.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> You're not serious, are you?
> 
> That is all elevator-jazz.


None of the Oregon is jazz of any kind. The Weather Report, which you apparently haven't heard, is hard-edged, built from group improv, and mostly unlike anything that had preceded it. Jazz does not seem to be your area of expertise.

Here's some of your "elevator jazz:"


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

I do not believe I have heard "Body Electric" lp, but The Deacon HAS had the first Weather Report and got rid of quick enough.
It is SLOW free-jazz. Boring.
The Deacon is not against the musicians - who are very adept indeed (got some of Vitous' solo fusion lps in the collection). Its the composition that bores.


The Deacon knows the first Oregon. Something in that acoustic vein that is miles better , and which The Deacon recommends you, is the German group, Between. Try "Dharma" lp, Jimmeh.


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

EdwardBast said:


> If Mahavishnu and Miles are within the parameters of this thread...


... then we should mention Miles's album _A Tribute to Jack Johnson_. The common link between that album and the MO albums is, of course, drummer Billy Cobham. He was an absolute monster back in those days. And I mean that in a most positive sense.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2018)

Cobham's Spectrum album is as magical today as ever. I was standing in my local record shop at the time of its release. It was put on over the shop hifi. I had no idea who or what it was, but I knew I had to buy it.

(And what a tragic loss Tommy Bolin was).


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Fusion does not get much better than that "Spectrum" lp.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

As a big post-rock / post-metal fan, much of the music I listen to (other than classical) is instrumental. Probably my favourite instrumental albums are Cloudkicker's 'Fade', If these Trees Could Talk 'Red Forest and This Will Destroy You's self-titled album. Otherwise I'm a massive Buckethead fan and his 'Hold me Forever album is a huge favourite of mine.


----------

